# newbie with a few smoking question



## TheCook (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,

Im a smoking newbie and I have a few questions.  I have an offset type smoker that was given to me similar to the one here: http://homebbq.com/library/SmokerModifications.pdf


1.  How would you rate this type of smoker compared to other types available.

2.  The modifications described in the link above....has anyone tried these?  What were your results?  Is it worth doing?

3.   Do you build a fire like described in the article?

4.   The article suggests only using lump wood charcoal.  Is that the consenus here, or do you use some type of wood as well? (chips, chunks, etc?)

5.  If you do use wood in addition to charcoal, what type of wood?  and how and when do you apply it to the charcoal?

I'm sure I'll have more questions later.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## oompappy (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome!!!
Here is a previous thread that discussed this...
http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/viewtopic.php?t=4425&mforum=bbq4u


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome

1. It is about the same as other offsets in its price range

2. I did mods like some of the ones above and it does help. I would say it is worth doing

3.No I just bunt logs about 6-8in long but the way taked about above will work

4.Lump is fine if you can get it. I will cost you more than kingsford. Id use kingsford but that is just me.

5.I like apple and peach with a mix of oak. I just use wood so I cant help you there. I hear chips are to small so I would use chunks.

Chris


----------



## TheCook (Apr 30, 2006)

*questions continued...*

I've got a couple more questions.

1.  I've read a few of the threads on here and people mention "foiling" the brisket at some point during the cooking process.  Can someone elaborate on that?  

2.  What is a good seasoning/maridate, etc for brisket?  Im sure there are a ton of options, but I'll take personal favorites to get me started.  What about marinated for chicken?

3.  What is the rule for smoking whole chickens?  Any time/lb. guidlines?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: questions continued...*



			
				Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> I've got a couple more questions.
> 
> 1.  I've read a few of the threads on here and people mention "foiling" the brisket at some point during the cooking process.  Can someone elaborate on that?
> 
> ...



1. Some people around here (me included) foil the brisket when it hits 165*, then continue to cook until it hits 190*. The point should be taken up to 200 - 210*. 

2. The sky is the limit. Texas BBQ rub sells a great rub as does Larry Wolfe. Get the book Smoke & Spice. It has plenty of recepes for rubs. Chicken marinades are all over the place. I like Goya Mojo. Smoke and Spice will also have ideas for you on that.

3. I cook them at a higher temp than all the other stuff on the smoker. I cook in the 300* range for those. Guesstimate is 20 min. per pound.

Good luck with the cooks and don't forget the pictures!!!!


----------



## TheCook (May 1, 2006)

*Re: questions continued...*



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º><":24ttpqg5]I've got a couple more questions.
> 
> 1.  I've read a few of the threads on here and people mention "foiling" the brisket at some point during the cooking process.  Can someone elaborate on that?
> 
> ...







1. Some people around here (me included) foil the brisket when it hits 165*, then continue to cook until it hits 190*. The point should be taken up to 200 - 210*. 

2. The sky is the limit. Texas BBQ rub sells a great rub as does Larry Wolfe. Get the book Smoke & Spice. It has plenty of recepes for rubs. Chicken marinades are all over the place. I like Goya Mojo. Smoke and Spice will also have ideas for you on that.

3. I cook them at a higher temp than all the other stuff on the smoker. I cook in the 300* range for those. Guesstimate is 20 min. per pound.

Good luck with the cooks and don't forget the pictures!!!![/quote:24ttpqg5]

I'll be sure to post pictures Nick.  Do you wrap it in foil or just place foil over the top of the brisket?  What is the purpose of doing this?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2006)

Wrap it in foil. It will help hold in the juices and will speed the cook up a bit.


----------



## cleglue (May 3, 2006)

For brisket I foil around 160 to 170 after the temperature plateau.  I take the brisket to 195, rewrap in heavy duty foil, towel wrap the foiled brisket and place in a dry cooler (ex. Igloo) for a minimum of an hour.  Two or three hours won't hurt it.  I've use Texasbbqrub on my brisket and it was good.  I've used Wolfe rub on chicken and butts and it is good.

Get you a couple of BBQ books...Smoke and Spice, Peace, Love and BBQ, Paul Kirk's Championship BBQ.  I've bought all of these used on Amazon.com.

Take pictures of your cooks and post them.  

Good Luck.


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your help guys.  I just threw the brisket on the smoker (pictures coming shortly).  

I know to put the brisket on fat side up.

My questions are:

1.  Do I keep the fat side up the whole time its cooking?

2.  Do you baste brisket?  If so, when and how often?

Thanks


----------



## cleglue (May 3, 2006)

Fat side up or down is another one of those personal preferences.  I don't bast but when I foil it I pour about a cup of warm BBQ sauce I have madeup on top.  My briskets usually take from 10 to 12 hours at 225 to 250 degrees.  That is a 7 or 8 pound brisket.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Brisket/

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Brisket3/

Keep us posted.


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Fat side up or down is another one of those personal preferences.  I don't bast but when I foil it I pour about a cup of warm BBQ sauce I have madeup on top.  My briskets usually take from 10 to 12 hours at 225 to 250 degrees.  That is a 7 or 8 pound brisket.
> 
> http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Brisket/
> 
> ...



I will try the bbq sauce in the foil.  That sounds pretty good.  Im not making my own sauce yet.  For right now, Im using Stubbs original.  10-12 hours for a 7-8 pounder?  I thought it was an hour per pound.  Mine is 9lbs.

I love your pictures.  Where did you get the digital thermometer?  It looks like you have it in the meat and another wire going somewhere else??? Or am I seeing things?


----------



## cflatt (May 3, 2006)

looks like he is using a Maverick ET 73. bunch of us in here have them. it a transmitter with 2 probes (one for your pit temp one for the meat) and a receiver that should reach into your house. Other guys on here use the Nu Temp...701 I think. If you do a search you will find a bunch of posts on both. They certainly make life a little easier. 

http://www.thegadgetsource.com/Merchant ... 1502013733


----------



## cleglue (May 3, 2006)

The thermometer is a Maverick ET-73 from thegadgetsource.com site.
Others on the forum have different ones.  The Maverick was 39.99 plus shipping.
It came fast because it was shipped to NC from NC.
It has two probes one for the meat and the other for the pit.  If you get the pit too hot the probe will short and you'll have to order another probe.
They make a probe that can withstand hotter temps.  The standard probe has worked fine for me but I have had it but about two months.
Keep the probe in the smoker and out of the firebox and you should be fine unless you get your smoke chamber about the temp.
which I *THINK* is a little 400 degress.
I'll have to check the instructions though.

Everytime of post the URL it causes the thread to go to the right.  I see Cflatt has posted the link.


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2006)

Well Im two hours into smoking the brisket and the coals seems to be mostly burned down.  Im going to have to add more soon.  I used about 2/3 - 3/4 of a 10 lb back to start with.  Im using Royal Oak 100% Natural Wood Charcoal.  Is it normal for it to burn down so quickly?

Here's a picture of how I started it out:


----------



## wittdog (May 3, 2006)

I typically end up using about 20lbs for a cook. You tend to add less after you get a fair amount of coals built up (IMO).  The lump tends to burn hotter and fatster than the bricks. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I typically end up using about 20lbs for a cook. You tend to add less after you get a fair amount of coals built up (IMO).  The lump tends to burn hotter and fatster than the bricks. Hope this answers your question.



Yes it does dog, thanks.  I just wanted to make sure I wasnt doing anything wrong.


----------



## cleglue (May 3, 2006)

The first time I used Dan's method I got 5 1/2 hour.  *You may have your firebox damper open too much.*  But you MAY need to keep it open to maintain your temperature.  After it burns down load it up again just like you did at the beginning if you are using Dan's method.

If you have wood put some in the firebox and let it get hot then put it on the hot coals if you what to use wood.  They have to be very small sticks.  You will also have to keep a small flame if you don't want creosote meat.

If you foil the brisket later in the cook you can use wood and not worry about the thick white smoke because the foil will keep it from penetrating the meat.  This wil also save on charcoal.  

I usually use about 10 or 15 pounds of lump charcoal on a 10 or 12 hours cook.

Nick,

Good luck on your cook.  I'll check the site when I get back home and see your progress.  I'm interested in seeing how the brisket comes out.  I teach school and we'll be out in a little while, then I teach driver's education for three hours.


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2006)

I just loaded it back up with a bunch more coal.  I hope all that ash that went up doesnt get on the meat.  Hopefully the baffle shielded it some.  

It did start to smoke when I added more coal.  What does the creosote do to the meat?


----------



## wittdog (May 3, 2006)

Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> I just loaded it back up with a bunch more coal.  I hope all that ash that went up doesnt get on the meat.  Hopefully the baffle shielded it some.
> 
> It did start to smoke when I added more coal.  What does the creosote do to the meat?



The creosote will make the meat taste bitter. It happens if you don't have a clean burning fire. You want a blueish color to the smoke not a white or grey tint.  Some one else wil probably have a more scientific answer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Love2<º>< said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dog's right, you must have good airflow in order for your fire to burn vs. smolder.  Smoldering wood will create creosote and ruin your food.  Make sure your exhaust is open 100% all of the time, don't try to adjust your temps with your exhaust.  If you got ash on your food it's not the end of the world.  Spray or lightly drizzle some apple juice, beer, vinegar, water or whatever you have on hand.  Most of the ash will drip off the meat.


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2006)

Well Im at 6 1/2 hours smoking the brisket now.  I stuck a brand new meat thermometer into the thickest part from the side and it shot up to 215F...at only 6 1/2 hours.  9 lb. brisket.

I didnt expect this.  I cant imagine its done???  The smoking chamber rarely got over 250F.  Twice got up to close to 300F, but it was fast corrected.

Broken thermometer?  Im scratching my head here.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Boil up some water real quick and test it in there ~ 212ºF +/- a couple otherwise, it's bad, which is my guess based on your report.


----------



## cleglue (May 3, 2006)

I seriously doubt if the brisket is done only at 6 1/2 hours.  Just about all mine took 10 to 12 hours (that was with me keeping the temp between 225 and 250). We all get spikes but that really doesn't matter unless it stays there  for a long time.  I've only cooked three briskets as true BBQ.  The other one or two were hit and miss until I found these BBQ forums.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2006)

I'd calibrate both meat and pit thermometers per the Jokers instructions.  If your pit thermometer was not correct, you may have been cooker much higher or lower than you thought you were.


----------



## cleglue (May 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> you may have been cooker much higher or lower than you thought you were.



You did say you went through alot of charcoal the first 2 hours of smoking so Larry may be right.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2006)

If the meat temp is that high, stick a fork in it. If it goes in real easy, it's done. If you can't penetrate the surface, it's shot! Check them therms!!!!


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2006)

I just did the boil test for the meat thermometer and it was right on 210-212F.  Tried it again on the meat and came up 210, so its right.  The thermometer went into the meat real easy...so it may be done.

I guess I can expect a tough brisket?


----------



## Woodman1 (May 3, 2006)

Hey Love to fish. Love the cool handle! Here is another good forum. www.texasbbqrub.com They have good rub as does Wolfe Rub.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2006)

Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> I just did the boil test for the meat thermometer and it was right on 210-212F.  Tried it again on the meat and came up 210, so its right.  The thermometer went into the meat real easy...so it may be done.
> 
> I guess I can expect a tough brisket?



If the therm went into the meat real easy and your internal temp is 210, that bad boy is done and it doesn't sound as if it's going to be tough!


----------



## cleglue (May 3, 2006)

It shouldn't be tough maybe dry.  Wrap in foil and with a towel and let it rest in a dry cooler until the chicken is done.  You may not have to cut it against the grain.  Usually you do cut brisket against the grain.  Post pictures.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> I just did the boil test for the *meat thermometer and it was right on 210-212F*.  Tried it again on the meat and came up 210, so its right.  The thermometer went into the meat real easy...so it may be done.
> 
> I guess I can expect a tough brisket?



Check your pit thermometer!!


----------



## kickassbbq (May 4, 2006)

*Smoker?*

The Love 2 Man,
I have a smoker just like that.  I have used it for about 12 years about 3 times a week.  Paid 150.00 for it.
I also have a Lang 84  that cost me 3000.00.   My little smoker smokes as good or better than the big one.
Smoke On!!!!!!!
ed


----------



## TheCook (May 5, 2006)

*Re: questions continued...*



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> 1. Some people around here (me included) foil the brisket when it hits 165*, then continue to cook until it hits 190*. The point should be taken up to 200 - 210*.



Is the point the flatter end of the brisket?


----------



## TheCook (May 5, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> For brisket I foil around 160 to 170 after the temperature plateau.  I take the brisket to 195, rewrap in heavy duty foil, towel wrap the foiled brisket and place in a dry cooler (ex. Igloo) for a minimum of an hour.  Two or three hours won't hurt it.



Why a cooler?  What effect does that have?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

*Re: questions continued...*



			
				Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1kbh1ngj]1. Some people around here (me included) foil the brisket when it hits 165*, then continue to cook until it hits 190*. The point should be taken up to 200 - 210*.



Is the point the flatter end of the brisket?[/quote:1kbh1ngj]
No, it's the fatter end.  I was just searching for the pics that someone posted way back that showed how to seperate the point from the flat and I can''t find it.  Anyone know where it is?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> cleglue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This helps to hold the meat hot while it's resting for 1 to several hours.  Meat continues to cook a bit and the juices redistribute throughout the meat while resting.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Bill for the answers, I just got in. Man what a long day today was.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Thanks Bill for the answers, I just got in. Man what a long day today was.


I'm sorry Nick.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2y7s3nvj]Thanks Bill for the answers, I just got in. Man what a long day today was.


I'm sorry Nick.  [/quote:2y7s3nvj]

Don't be, questions have to be answered here! Glad we can keep everybody cooking!


----------



## TheCook (May 5, 2006)

*Re: questions continued...*



			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º><":2x7bt86l][quote="Nick Prochilo":2x7bt86l]1. Some people around here (me included) foil the brisket when it hits 165*, then continue to cook until it hits 190*. The point should be taken up to 200 - 210*.



Is the point the flatter end of the brisket?[/quote:2x7bt86l]
No, it's the fatter end.  I was just searching for the pics that someone posted way back that showed how to seperate the point from the flat and I can''t find it.  Anyone know where it is?[/quote:2x7bt86l]

Now that you mention it....it did seem like the grain changed direction or something while I was cutting the brisket.  Almost as though there were two pieces of meat stuck and cooked together.  Should I seperate these two pieces before I slice brisket?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 5, 2006)

*Re: questions continued...*



			
				Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1g5cbgj2][quote="Love2<º><":1g5cbgj2][quote="Nick Prochilo":1g5cbgj2]1. Some people around here (me included) foil the brisket when it hits 165*, then continue to cook until it hits 190*. The point should be taken up to 200 - 210*.



Is the point the flatter end of the brisket?[/quote:1g5cbgj2]
No, it's the fatter end.  I was just searching for the pics that someone posted way back that showed how to seperate the point from the flat and I can''t find it.  Anyone know where it is?[/quote:1g5cbgj2]

Now that you mention it....it did seem like the grain changed direction or something while I was cutting the brisket.  Almost as though there were two pieces of meat stuck and cooked together.  Should I seperate these two pieces before I slice brisket?[/quote:1g5cbgj2]

Yeah! The point should stay on longer (200- 210*) range and shred it like pulled pork.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Ah yes ~ The great brisket debate. LOL!  You'll find positive and negative answers on both sides.  :!:


----------



## TheCook (May 5, 2006)

*Re: questions continued...*



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º><":18b9s1mt][quote="The Joker":18b9s1mt][quote="Love2<º><":18b9s1mt][quote="Nick Prochilo":18b9s1mt]1. Some people around here (me included) foil the brisket when it hits 165*, then continue to cook until it hits 190*. The point should be taken up to 200 - 210*.



Is the point the flatter end of the brisket?[/quote:18b9s1mt]
No, it's the fatter end.  I was just searching for the pics that someone posted way back that showed how to seperate the point from the flat and I can''t find it.  Anyone know where it is?[/quote:18b9s1mt]

Now that you mention it....it did seem like the grain changed direction or something while I was cutting the brisket.  Almost as though there were two pieces of meat stuck and cooked together.  Should I seperate these two pieces before I slice brisket?[/quote:18b9s1mt]

Yeah! The point should stay on longer (200- 210*) range and shred it like pulled pork.[/quote:18b9s1mt]

At what point do you seperate the point from the flat?  Why do you cook the point to a higher temp?

(sorry for so many questions, Im one of those thats gotta know how things work)


----------



## cleglue (May 5, 2006)

Help me here guys.  When you put the point back on the smoker and cook it longer isn't that what they call burnt ends?  People use it in chili and other dishes as well as pulling it like pork...RIGHT?


----------



## Bruce B (May 6, 2006)

That's right!!!!


----------



## TheCook (May 6, 2006)

Any insight on when you seperate the point from the flat in the cooking process?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Nick,
It's really up to you... Some separate the point from the flat before they start cooking, some do it once the flat reaches the desired temp.  Try a search ~ There's a boatload of info on this subject.


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2006)

Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> Any insight on when you seperate the point from the flat in the cooking process?


I do it just before I foil :!:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

And then there's Puff...  :!:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

*Re: questions continued...*



			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º><":ipj8afg3][quote="Nick Prochilo":ipj8afg3]1. Some people around here (me included) foil the brisket when it hits 165*, then continue to cook until it hits 190*. The point should be taken up to 200 - 210*.



Is the point the flatter end of the brisket?[/quote:ipj8afg3]
No, it's the fatter end.  *I was just searching for the pics that someone posted way back that showed how to seperate the point from the flat and I can''t find it.  Anyone know where it is?*[/quote:ipj8afg3]
I've searched the archives twice for these pics. Nowhere to be found.. Larry? Bryan??  Did ePhotoHut eat them??? or was it Greg?????


----------

